# core i7 3770 + DDR 4



## darkinkDDR4 (Oct 12, 2017)

hi,

i wanna upgrade my system and i want a DDR4 RAM supported motherboard for core i7 3770 "not K" processor .


Currently i have Intel DH77EB motherboard , 12GB DDR3 RAM , Intel core i7 3770"not K" processor, Geforce GTX 650Ti 1Gb GPU, 2TB seagate HDD.

Please advise on this . i want to use DDR4 RAM with core i7 3770"not K".


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 12, 2017)

Neither your mobo nor your processor supports DDR4 ram.Instead buy a ssd & use it as windows/boot drive,your system will have significant performance increase.


----------



## darkinkDDR4 (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks whitestar_999 . i have a budget of 20 k for MOBO and processor . can you suggest good MOBO and processor for gaming purpose which can accept DDR4 ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 12, 2017)

If its only gaming then invest in a good GPU rather than bust your budget on a beefier CPU & MoBo. The GPU you have is a mismatch for contemporary games.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 12, 2017)

your current rig is more than capable of gaming at 1080p,just upgrade to a better gpu such as a Gtx 1060 and you'll be good to go.


----------



## darkinkDDR4 (Oct 12, 2017)

thanks quicky008


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 16, 2017)

no problem,do let us know which gpu did you finally upgrade to(if any).


----------

